# Adventures in Rock Hunting



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

Kind of long so be prepared.

After going to Aquaforest, and looking at the rocks they have available for 3.99lb-4.99lb, I decided to do some rock hunting in the South bay for stone that was similar to what they carried. 

I work with a couple of professional sculptors. One in particular has made Japanese inspired Art in the past. He said he would help me find rocks that look like the ADA line, but he needs some time. Still waiting on his reply. 

I called a couple of Nurery’s that supposedly have bonsai supplies, and no one knew anything about decorative rocks. They told me to go to a Bonsai show that pops up here and there. So much for that. 

I live a few blocks away from Japan town in San Jose, so I decided to hit a couple of Japanese Art and novelty shops that may have rocks for Bonsai arrangements or Suiseki. After three shops I gave up, no one knows anything about such items. There is a professional sculptor named Ken who has a gallery in Japan Town. Ken works with stone, so I decided to talk to him. He basically told me to go to a creek near pinnacles south of Hollister. He said there are cool rocks in the area and worth going if I have the time. Well maybe some other time. 

I hit just about every rockery in San Jose, and found nothing worth considering. So I started to do some online research. 

Finally, I found a company called Peninsula Building Materials that carries a rock called Zebra Wash. So I went to check it out. I tested it with HCA, no bubbles. So I decided to purchase a couple of rocks, which totaled 40lbs. I ended up paying 8.00 for it. Pretty inexpensive compared to the ADA stuff. It doesn’t look exactly like the ADA zebra, but its pretty nice non the less. 

What do you think? Shown wet and dry.


And yes, I have way tooo much time on my hands.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

I think they're nice for the price you paid, but I personally like a bit of jaggedness to my hardscape. I think it gives a nice contrast to the "rounded" flow of water...

but you never know til it's in the tank and lit up... so stick it in there and let's see..


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I can't stomach paying $3.99 for a rock either (and their Manten rock is $7.99). If I saw a rock there that was really spectacular, I might pay the money but I rummaged through their rocks just last week and they were nothing special.

There was a rock yard I went to in Concord a few years ago that had a nice selection. I can't remember the name of it and it doesn't seem to come up when I search online so maybe it went out of business.

Your rocks are nice, but I agree with moogoo, I'm looking for something a little more angular and less cobblestone.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I recently found some cool rocks at a plant nursery, knew the guy there and got 'em for free (he's also given me 6 small burning bushes a japanese maple for free, and $50 a large $150 jap. maple as well ) They make a nice scape for a 10 gallon, but they are rounded as well, not too many jagged aquarium safe rocks to be found here in the us  Especially here in a notoriously limestone-ridden state with tons of caves and such.


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

I completely agree about the lack of a jagged edge. There is nothing out there. I went to total of five yards. I figured the patterns look cool, and if they dont work they could always ad something to a spot in my yard. 

There is a place in Richmond called http://www.americansoil.com/index.php It looks like they carry unique stone. Its a bit far for me, but every once in a while I am in that area. 

There is also a Bonsai store in Berkeley I may try. I have family in that area, so maybe sometime soon. 

KDahlin: I also picked p a rock at Aquaforest that was about the size of a hand, I loved it, took it to the register it came up to 45.00. :icon_eek:

At some point I may buy some ADA stone. But right now I have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## reddragon1977 (May 30, 2007)

cant you just smash them against concrete and hope for better angels? i'd rather "play" with the rocks and loose than pay more than what their are worth.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Good pick up. This actually inspired me to go to a local rock place. I didn't find exactly what i wanted but asked how much it was and still bought 30lbs. My LFS is worse than ADA. It's $1.99-2.99lb but crap for the most part. And what you actually like, they don't have enough of so it doesn't matter. When i heard $.29 lb, i figured whatever, if i don't use it for this, i can always find something else. 


I will have to check out that place in Richmond. I got a friend who lives there so i'm out there often.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

talontsiawd said:


> I will have to check out that place in Richmond. I got a friend who lives there so i'm out there often.


I live literally only a couple miles from that place, American Soil Products. They really specialize in BIG landscapes and almost all their rock is huge. See these photos of my 7-year old son next to the typical sized rocks they have, and another shot of the yard area with the rocks. This was last Sunday. I did not see any rock that would be small enough for aquaria.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That sucks. That's the problem i had with my local place (not nearly that big). They had plenty of huge rocks, but the ones small enough weren't what i wanted.

I'll have to check out some other spots, i was impressed by even my local one (there are alot of high end homes around) but it's not nearly that size. I'll have to see how good i am about breaking things too. I like the stuff i bought but i couldn't break it into big enough pieces and still like it. I did find a few pieces that were small enough that only need to be broken into to and arn't very flat.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

talontsiawd said:


> That sucks. That's the problem i had with my local place (not nearly that big). They had plenty of huge rocks, but the ones small enough weren't what i wanted.
> 
> I'll have to check out some other spots, i was impressed by even my local one (there are alot of high end homes around) but it's not nearly that size. I'll have to see how good i am about breaking things too. I like the stuff i bought but i couldn't break it into big enough pieces and still like it. I did find a few pieces that were small enough that only need to be broken into to and arn't very flat.


Yeah, it was more like boulders. See this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/72904-wtb-guilin-stone.html

especially the part more towards the end where I talk about the stone I collected up in the mountains. I've been too busy to organize myself but I will soon. Then I'll have some to sell. PM me if you're interested....


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

brasstetra said:


> I completely agree about the lack of a jagged edge. There is nothing out there. I went to total of five yards. I figured the patterns look cool, and if they dont work they could always ad something to a spot in my yard. ...


Couldn't you use a hammer and chisel and make them jagged looking? Maybe you could get a big rock and break it into many jagged pieces as well. What do you think?


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

I have thought about smashing them, but I want to see how they will look in the tank. That is if I ever get the thing up and running. 

Rich815; I was actually going to hit that yard. My mom lives near there and I was going to see what they had. Thanks for saving me the trip! Are you ever going rock hunting again?

I actually found zebra at dolphin pet village for 2.29. I purchased three stones. Beats the ada price. I will post picks latter.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> not too many jagged aquarium safe rocks to be found here in the us  Especially here in a notoriously limestone-ridden state with tons of caves and such.


I picked up about 200 lbs. of aquarium-duty rocks last weekend :thumbsup: You just have to know where to look.

Of course hiking a mile to bring all those rocks back home with me was not fun.


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

There are two creeks in northern ca that were recommended to me, but they are at least a 7 hour round trip from my house. Taking time, gas, and the actuality of finding something its not worth it.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

This is in regard to your smooth stones in your first picture.

Do you have or have access to The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2007 book or the pictures?

On page 29 in the upper left corner is a very nice aquascape using smooth stones and driftwood by Dominique Calmes from Germany. It is world ranking 0065. The aquarium size is 60x30x36 (cm).


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

brasstetra said:


> There are two creeks in northern ca that were recommended to me, but they are at least a 7 hour round trip from my house. Taking time, gas, and the actuality of finding something its not worth it.


Generally, anything in a creek is going to be fairly smooth. And, definitely there are aquascapes where smooth rocks work well.


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

Left C said:


> This is in regard to your smooth stones in your first picture.
> 
> Do you have or have access to The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2007 book or the pictures?
> 
> On page 29 in the upper left corner is a very nice aquascape using smooth stones and driftwood by Dominique Calmes from Germany. It is world ranking 0065. The aquarium size is 60x30x36 (cm).


I dont have the book. I googled the page you mentioned but could not find anything. If anyone has a digital image of it, I would love to see it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

One thing to think about: if you do weekly 50% water changes you can use some rocks that contain carbonates, that fizz with acid. Those rocks will slowly add carbonates to the tank water, but the weekly changes will greatly limit the rise in KH. This opens the possibility of using one of the common landscaping rocks that I have seen in rock yards - a grey rock having lots of circular pits and holes, which look spectacular in the aquarium. I don't know what it is called, but it definitely does fizz with acid. I have some, but didn't have the nerve to use it.


----------



## blackjack (Jun 5, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> a grey rock having lots of circular pits and holes, which look spectacular in the aquarium.


Lace rock or lava rock?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

blackjack said:


> Lace rock or lava rock?


It isn't lava rock. More like flowstone, from caves, made up of calcium/magnesium carbonate. I think there is an ADA name for it, but I don't know what that is.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hoppy said:


> One thing to think about: if you do weekly 50% water changes you can use some rocks that contain carbonates, that fizz with acid. Those rocks will slowly add carbonates to the tank water, but the weekly changes will greatly limit the rise in KH. This opens the possibility of using one of the common landscaping rocks that I have seen in rock yards - a grey rock having lots of circular pits and holes, which look spectacular in the aquarium. I don't know what it is called, but it definitely does fizz with acid. I have some, but didn't have the nerve to use it.


Isn't it called Texas Holey Rock.
http://www.holeyrockoftexas.com/


----------



## oazanki (Jan 5, 2004)

I came across some White Water Granite stones. I believe I read before that Granite is safe for aquariums. But I have not tested those stones yet. I am not sure what would be the easiest method for testing them also, so I am open for suggestions regarding that. 

Here are some pics I took, as you can see the stones come in different of colors, I am leaning towards number 1 from the left in the pictures. The stones are roughly 8 to 9 inches across the longest diagonal, so that gives you an idea about the total size.


What do you guys think?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Granite is metamorphic, and is safe for aquariums


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Left C said:


> Isn't it called Texas Holey Rock.
> http://www.holeyrockoftexas.com/


That looks exactly what I have a bag full of in the garage! But, I didn't go to Texas to get it.


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

oazanki said:


> I came across some White Water Granite stones. I believe I read before that Granite is safe for aquariums. But I have not tested those stones yet. I am not sure what would be the easiest method for testing them also, so I am open for suggestions regarding that.
> 
> Here are some pics I took, as you can see the stones come in different of colors, I am leaning towards number 1 from the left in the pictures. The stones are roughly 8 to 9 inches across the longest diagonal, so that gives you an idea about the total size.
> 
> ...


I like 1-3. I can see how they would all work.


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

I went to Aquaforest this week. They recently received a shipment of stone. I was comparing the Zebra I purchased at Dolphin to what they have. I have to say that the stone they carry looks way better. All of the stone they have in stock is far more interesting than anything I have seen at the rockeries or other pet stores. I might have to change my tune and admit that the stone they have in stock may be worth the price. That is unless someone finds something else.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is some rock that I got for free at a plant nursery:


----------



## oazanki (Jan 5, 2004)

clwatkins10 said:


> Here is some rock that I got for free at a plant nursery:


Do you know what that stone is called?


----------



## oazanki (Jan 5, 2004)

brasstetra said:


> I like 1-3. I can see how they would all work.


I am going to get some more stones that have the same color and number 1 and see how they would fit together. I will post a pic once I get the rest..


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oazanki said:


> Do you know what that stone is called?


I have no idea:icon_roll


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool thread,

I've done probably 30hrs of researching on ADA stones. I found out alot. Right now I am trying to figure out where these manten stones come from.

One day I hope to take a trip to china and bring back a couple 1000lbs of these stones. 

I haven't done any searching in stores over here on the east coast but I think it is safe to say that we don't have much. Your pretty luckey that you can hand pick your stone at AFA!


----------



## AngelfishGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

http://store.seacorals.net/naturalstone.html

some nice rocks there

I look on beaches in norfolk/virginia beach for good rocks, I've found some pretty good rocks that pass the acid test, mostly quartz, granite, slate, etc. Lots of smooth flat stones. I have one that looks like granite but has some sort of blue quartz in it, it looks nice but would probably look unnatural.


----------

